# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Vegetarier-Festival 08.10.2010- 16.10.2010

## Greenhorn

Das "blutruenstige Fest" findet wie immer zu Beginn des 11. Mondmonats des chinesischen Kalenders statt und geht ueber 9 Tagen. In allen groesseren Staedten mit hohem Chinesenanteil gibt es in dieser Zeit ein umfangreiches Programm. Oft sind *nur* die Umzuege (jeweils an zwei verschiedenen Tagen) mit den Koerperdurchdringungen und der Darstellung der Unverwundbarkeit bekannt.
Neben Phuket sind auch die Staedte Krabbi, Trang und Ranong sehenswert. Die Hauptakteur-Gruppen werden untereinander ausgetauscht, wodurch die Umzuege an verschiedenen Tagen zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten stattfinden. Das gesamte Programm ist kurzfristig bei den entsprechenden Stadtverwaltungen zu erfragen.

----------


## schiene

wollte es mir immer mal anschauen,habs leider nie geschafft.

----------


## Siamfan

Dieses Jahr "überall" 
16.-25.10.2020.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier ein paar Bilder aus der Vergangenheit, damit jeder Weiss, was er versaeumt!




















 















Bis naechstes Jahr







Ende

----------


## Erwin

Seht Eich mal die Bilderfolge im Stern an!

https://www.stern.de/fotografie/vege...--6646022.html


Alles fake oder was?

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

> Seht Eich mal die Bilderfolge im Stern an!
> 
> https://www.stern.de/fotografie/vege...--6646022.html
> 
> 
> Alles fake oder was?
> 
> Erwin


Grundsaetzlich JA! Ich kann aber nur das erste Bild ansehen.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Erwin

Hier noch ein Bild aus dem "Stern".

Hat er die linke Wange durchbohrt oder nicht?

Das ist doch kein Photoshopbild, oder?

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Ich kann die Bilder im Sternartikel  immer noch nicht oeffnen!




> Hier noch ein Bild aus dem "Stern".
> 
> Hat er die linke Wange durchbohrt oder nicht?


Ja, durchbohrt mit einem kleinen Piercing.




> Das ist doch kein Photoshopbild, oder?
> 
> Erwin


Es ist kein Fake-Bild!

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist auch kein Fakebild:


Das ist ein etwas anderer Trick,  aber den Ring kann ich auch "durch" die Backe machen und ich brauche kein Piercings -Loch dafür

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist echt:

Das sind alles neue Piercings.

----------

